# New Forums



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

Been knocking heads with members to create some new forums. For example I am going to create a Health and Fitness forum under the general section. Any other forum ideas you guys have that dont fit into other categories that you would like to see? Maybe a photography section? Recipes/cooking? Let me here your ideas!

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2007)

How about a forum for short stories (fishing and otherwise). I have a bunch some I have actually written down, most floating in my head.


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> How about a forum for short stories (fishing and otherwise). I have a bunch some I have actually written down, most floating in my head.



For you Im going to create an Esquired rants forum. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim said:


> For you Im going to create an Esquired is a Fishing God forum. :wink:



Now that is the smartest thing I have heard all day


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim, why not just an "Other hobbies" forum or something like that. I hate when there are too many different forums. What you have now is even too many for my taste.

By the way, Esquired's head is big enough, no need to make it worse!


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> Jim, why not just an "Other hobbies" forum or something like that. I hate when there are too many different forums. What you have now is even too many for my taste.
> 
> By the way, Esquired's head is big enough, no need to make it worse!



Yes that is another thing that was rolling around in my head too. I hate scrolling to find forums.

Keep up the suggestions!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the scheduled chat idea too. I suggest Monday we talk about some of my posts from the past week. Wed. we talk about what I can post tomorrow and Fridays we talk about how cool Jim is!

Just kidding, we should try at least one night for a chat and see what happens

How about Tonight, 8 pm EST, Topic is:

Meet and Greet ???







Shizzy, is, of course, still banned from the chat room.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 15, 2007)

3 chats a week is a Lot I think, a group meeting once a month is plenty. And about the forum can i get a complaints and grivences forum cause ive got a lot of complaining to do!!!!! LOL j/k jim, the sites great dont go changeing to much too fast


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 15, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> 3 chats a week alot, bassaddict , your in there all the time, you are a steady chat no need for appts. lol



LMAO errr i mean topic related scheduled chats lol


----------



## Nickk (Nov 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> I like the scheduled chat idea too. I suggest Monday we talk about some of my posts from the past week. Wed. we talk about what I can post tomorrow and Fridays we talk about how cool Jim is!
> 
> Just kidding, we should try at least one night for a chat and see what happens
> 
> ...





no can make, schedule conflict.


someone make sure my voice is heard! I won't stand for this!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> my lord man, nobody is saying you have to have three a week, it was just an example of what some other forums have done. They actually cut theres back as well. I agree with esquired make it once a week, and see how it goes. .... I guess i got shot down like a duck in hunting season for suggesting this one. :?


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 15, 2007)

hey jim you can make a new section for certain types of fishing one just for salt water and one for fresh make it alot easier for people to find what they are looking for


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim, 
how about a rigging tips and suggestions section?
a place to ask rigging advise and bounce ideas off each other?

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

I started adding additional forums at the bottom of the main forum page. That way you dont have to scroll down if you dont want to, and we will keep the main stuff (boating and fishing) at the top. This is all trial and error, so if they get no use, we can always delete them.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2007)

How about a Humor section. I know that there are a few jokers and story tellers that wold enjoy a place to spin a yarn or two.

I like the idea of a recipe forum too.


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> How about a Humor section. I know that there are a few jokers and story tellers that wold enjoy a place to spin a yarn or two.
> 
> I like the idea of a recipe forum too.



Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 29, 2007)

redbug said:


> Jim,
> how about a rigging tips and suggestions section?
> a place to ask rigging advise and bounce ideas off each other?
> 
> Wayne


I really like this idea! Rigging section would be great!


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

SMDave said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > Jim,
> ...



Do you guys think that requires a whole forum or a sticky in one of the fishing sections?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 29, 2007)

> Do you guys think that requires a whole forum or a sticky in one of the fishing sections?



A sticky in an existing forum would probably work well.


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

i yould like that. a stickey should be cool


----------

